# Essential Oil In Silicone Mold



## firefly16 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello, I am just at the melt and pour phase, but can anyone tell me the best way to remove the smells of essential oils from my silicone molds?


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 14, 2015)

You can try to soak them in a little vinegar/water mixture to see if that works. I haven't found any lingering smell to transfer into my next soap though.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 15, 2015)

If they are dishwasher safe, try that?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 15, 2015)

I also struggle with this. I only use my moulds for soaping and it doesn't seem to transfer to other soaps so it's not too bad if the scent is still there after washing - unless you want to make bread with the mould!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 15, 2015)

I too have the same probelm but haven't ever noticed any scent carry over into other soaps.  Some of them are pretty strong smelling too.   So, I just wash with a little soap and carry on.


----------



## hud (Jan 15, 2015)

Has anyone tried the baking soda?
After using the soap and hot water I apply a good amount of baking soda, either I let  soak for some time or I just rub it with sponge, it depends.  It usually works very well for me.
For tougher smells I soak with vinegar at the end.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes, tired both and neither one remove it from the silicone except slightly.   Don't bother anymore as I only use them for soap.


----------

